# Northern Transportation Company mates



## deldon (Dec 2, 2013)

Looking for a chap by the name of Ronald Bowen who served on board an NTCL tugboat "Angus Sherwood in the mid 70's. Ronnie was my second engineer when I worked as and oiler for 2 summers in the Arctic Ocean and Mackenzie River system hauling freight and fuel to northern communities and offshore drill rigs in the Beaufort Sea.
Ronnie was originally from Northern Ireland, possibly Portadown area. The engineers and mates belong to the Guild in those days, not sure how it works now. Thanks. Don


----------



## anne mcminn (Jul 5, 2021)

deldon said:


> Looking for a chap by the name of Ronald Bowen who served on board an NTCL tugboat "Angus Sherwood in the mid 70's. Ronnie was my second engineer when I worked as and oiler for 2 summers in the Arctic Ocean and Mackenzie River system hauling freight and fuel to northern communities and offshore drill rigs in the Beaufort Sea.
> Ronnie was originally from Northern Ireland, possibly Portadown area. The engineers and mates belong to the Guild in those days, not sure how it works now. Thanks. Don


hi my name is anne mcminn and lived in portadown all my life .. i knew ronnie very well and my brother trevor wright lived with him in vancouver.. . ronnie has a sister called phyllis and they lived in Edward st in the town .. l woukd love to hear from you regarding finding Ronnie .. he was a lovely chap .. my e mail address is ann. [email protected]. hoping to hear from you anne mcminn


----------

